# Laramy today... =O)



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey girls!

So now its offical...Laramy is ours..and on the beginning of october he´ll move in with us!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hes so cute with the little bit of white on his pawls and belly...

Here some pics from today...



























xx,

Nadine.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww he is so cute!  I hope the time passes quickly for you. :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's soo cute and tiny!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

he is just perfect


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

awwwww he's a darling! Looking forward to watching him grow with you


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

How adorable. It is going to be a long, hard wait, I bet.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

so lovely !!!! i love the name too  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations! He is so cute! :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is such a cutie


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Boy ...october seems so far away  hey but he is yours and he is a handful of cuteness :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He's too cute for words!!

October ... that's way too long to wait for cuteness like that!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow your so lucky... truely blessed  xxxxx


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Awwwwww!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG to cute!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like a perfect angel.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

He is georgous and the wait... too long, oh man. These pics are so perfect with the baby blankets and such. That's what my room looked like when mine came. I had baby blankets, small play pens, the whole nine yards. It looked like a nursery, which it was, only for chis.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

October will be here in no time. He is such a cutie, and so tiny. I am in love :love4:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

October seems like such a long way away!! He is definitely worth the wait!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he really is adorbale


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats! Wonderful news!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Congrats - he is so cute. I love the name too.


----------

